# Are there any Retro Synth multisamples out there that are free to use (public domain, CC0 etc.) ?



## ManicMiner (Jan 28, 2019)

I already know about ModularSamples.com

are there any other website that give away multi samples. Looking for bass and pad sounds...

Moog, Roland etc...


----------

